# There was a new Chucky movie?!



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 23, 2013)

I just stumbled across a trailer for Curse of Chucky. I feel i shouldn't be as excited as i am. I've always loved those movies lol


----------



## ducer (Sep 24, 2013)

Seed of chucky was way too much...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 24, 2013)

ducer said:


> Seed of chucky was way too much...



that movie gave me cancer. and im surprised at how much i liked Bride of Chucky even. i know it was terrible. but this, looks like it could be good. and its the original voice actor even


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 24, 2013)

Its pretty much a reboot, starting the story again apparently. 
Not a fan of the CGI Chuckie, but as always I'll watch it


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it ties to the original (as opposed to being a full reboot), and from what I've read about it, the focus will be getting back to the "scary psycho doll" aspect, rather than the wise-cracking, can't take any of it seriously feel of the later sequels. I for one am very much itching to see this.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 26, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how they spin his origin storyij this.


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 4, 2013)

People I know have seen it and say its worth watching but its not the best chucky movie by a longshot. Surprise twist ending though.

I'm waiting for it to come out on netflix to watch it. I'm WAY to excited for this though.

Bride of Chucky will always hold a place in my heart and Jennifer Tilly in that movie will always drive me nuts for some reason.


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Saw Curse of Chucky last night, and I gotta say, I quite liked it. The very ending was a bit cheese, but overall it was definitely a stronger film from the franchise, much more like the original, less comedy and more creepy sadistic doll horror. And it is very much a proper sequel as opposed to a reboot. There were a few times where I was wondering that while watching it and thinking 'if it's a sequel, how come this and how come that', but all my questions were resolved by the end. For fans of Chucky, and folks that want PROPER sequels to their favorite 80's anti-heros (as opposed to re-imaginings), I highly recommend.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 9, 2013)

im even more excited to see this now! not sure if i want to buy it or redbox it lol


----------

